# The remains of my first attempt at smoking for a group



## ryanmn (Apr 22, 2017)

20170422_094917.jpg



__ ryanmn
__ Apr 22, 2017






Fire got out of control, had to use the fire extinguisher. Guess I'm going back to to the store for burgers...


----------



## dabigbozman (Apr 22, 2017)

Wow, how did it get so big?


----------



## crankybuzzard (Apr 22, 2017)

Dabigbozman said:


> Wow, how did it get so big?



I'm betting it was a grease spill over into the fire.  Butts like to do that to you now and then. 

I hate to see that.


----------



## glennmc (Apr 22, 2017)

Agree with CrankyBuzzard - 3 butts can render a half-gallon of grease.  Messy, but I bet it was spectacular!


----------



## ryanmn (Apr 22, 2017)

Dabigbozman said:


> Wow, how did it get so big?



I had 4 butts in there, grease spilled out of the drip pan and I had to have the flame on high to keep the temp at 250 and it ignited. Turned off heat, disconnected gas, closed dampers and the flame kept getting bigger. Was next to a building and I decided risking a bigger fire to save meat wasn't worth it so I used the extinguisher. Super bummed


----------



## crankybuzzard (Apr 22, 2017)

The main thing is that everyone is safe. Meats and smokers can be replaced.  

Sucks that it happened though.  Is the smoker a goner as well?


----------



## ryanmn (Apr 22, 2017)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> The main thing is that everyone is safe. Meats and smokers can be replaced.
> 
> Sucks that it happened though.  Is the smoker a goner as well?



Yeah, everyone is fine, but it was a major bummer to see everyone so disappointed they didn't get pulled pork. 

I just spent an hour cleaning it and I think it will be okay. If it's a loss I'm okay with that because I was looking for an excuse to buy a bigger better offset


----------

